# 4 pawsuniversity



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

*4 pawsuniversity*

The Clicker training site I belong too suggested this website and it has some great articles. i have only had time to read a few but wanted to share it. Seems to have everything. I have to be careful not to spend so much time reading about how to train and have a great relationship with my dog that I neglect my dog









http://www.4pawsu.com/articles.htm


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 4 pawsuniversity*

Hey, that's where I've been thinking of taking Max for training! They have some great articles


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 4 pawsuniversity*

This article about Cesar Milan is great: http://www.4pawsu.com/cesarfans.htm



> QuoteOSITIVE METHODS/COOKIES DON'T WORK ON "RED ZONE" DOGS
> 
> This common myth stems from a lack of understanding of stress in dogs. When a dog is in a situation where the sympathetic nervous system is engaged (fight or flight), the digestive system shuts down to divert all energy to the muscles for survival. This is what is known as the animal being over-threshold. So, if one tries to feed a dog treats while they are over-threshold, the dog will not eat. This means that the owner or trainer has moved too quickly into an environment in which the dog is already reacting and unable to learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 4 pawsuniversity*

Bookmarked for future reading, thanks!


----------

